# What is this tool? It's suppsed to be used in church maintenance



## StickmanCliff (Jan 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what this tool is used for?

Stickman Cliff


----------



## StickmanCliff (Jan 28, 2008)

OOP's I meant for you to send your responses to me at [email protected] or call me at 320-293-9364.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a antique carpet stretcher.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It looks like it may have been used during the Spanish Inquisition…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

If your dentist has one of these in his office….beware….


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Circumcision tool lol


----------



## StickmanCliff (Jan 28, 2008)

Well Jim … I think your's is the only realistic response or it that just a guess?

The rest of you keep'em coming …. I like your creativity!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Could we have larger photos?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

My guess is a wick trimmer for candles that are in high places


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It's used to extend a collection basket to reach the parishoner.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

some larger pics and of different angles would be good.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I made the pictures bigger but all I can come up with is that it is like a long set of tongs that when opened it will eject what it has picked up. The little "skid" on the bottom of the working end would indicate that whatever this picks up or places and ejects is at that spacific hight. The way it is designed indicates that it is used horazontlally not vertically or more or less like reaching down towards the floor in front of you. Could it be used for some lawn fete game? Placing a card on some sort of ledge?
MIKE


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Wick trimmer for those highly placed candles ?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

What church? I won't go there.
Bill


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've sent several workers to the hardware store over the years to get building stretchers. Maybe somebody finally found one. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm voting with MrRon about extending the collection plate. I vaguely remember seeing something similar when I was a child going to my grandparents church.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gargoyle feeder


----------



## peterbb (Feb 20, 2012)

Send your photos to RobH at http://puzzlephotos.blogspot.ca/ - he regularly posts pictures of mystery tools and objects in his blog, and to serveral newsgroups.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Circumcision tool- no! This is for a church, not a synagogue. 
It would be better with a larger picture to show some of the detail.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Leftover torture device from the inquisition maybe.


----------

